

Could you please review and critic my startup's landing page? Thanks - akos
http://www.chilledlime.com

======
dieselz
My first reaction to the page was "where do I look?" The key to a landing page
is to explain exactly what the problem is that your product solves. If I'm not
motivated by the solution to stick around, I won't. Re-organize your landing
page into a top to bottom path, going from a general overview of what your
product solves [8-12 words] down to concretely what your product is.

